

StartUp lawyers in San Francisco? - nickfos

Do you know of any StartUp friendly Law Firm in San Francisco. I am talking about Firms that do not charge 700-1000$/hour. I would appreciate feedback from people that you have worked with.
======
pg
This is not a good place to economize. All the good firms are expensive. But
they will also do deferred fee deals with sufficiently promising startups. To
get one, get an intro from a founder or investor they know.

~~~
nickfos
I made a round of 20 good firm inquiries and no one defers. It is difficult to
get an intro when you are from another country, although I have a potential
patent to go along my business plan. Thank you for the feedback! I am posting
first time, although I read HN almost daily and I didn't realize how difficult
it is to get some traction on a question!

~~~
pg
You need an intro to get a deferred fee deal. You can't just contact people
cold.

~~~
nickfos
Oops. Just realized who pg is. That's not what I do though. I can explain but
I will have to take it offline. Thanks anyway.

